# Model 617



## Mark2cars (Aug 15, 2016)

Just took my new 617/6" to the range yesterday. I am already working on a love/hate relationship with this revolver. I shoots where I point which is to say it makes me look like a better marksman than I am. That I will take! However, in the first 50 rounds I had several "failure to fires". Each of these was preceded by "catch" in the cocking sequence. I was firing single action. The rounds in question when ejected showed no signs of being struck and when reloaded fired fine. Whats up? All input and help will be appreciated!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

It could be an ammo issue. The rim on some rimfire ammo is thicker or not as. Ya just hafta try different ammo. This would be my guess. fwiw


----------



## Mark2cars (Aug 15, 2016)

That will be what I try next. I was using some Winchester....next time some CCI!


----------

